# acne-what do you use to beat it



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

im basically going throught everything without much look atm, any sucess stories for acne

chest/back


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i suffer from it too mate.. sunbed or just being in the sun does dry them out .. helps out

this is a good cream .. you buy it from boots

http://www.quinoderm.co.uk/splash_treatment.htm


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Roaccutane best thing i have EVER had for acne and only thing that ACTUALLY gets rid of entire acne rather than ceratin spots


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

x2 accutane. Dry lips are a bit anoying though.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Adex at .5mg eod helped me a lot, sunbeds and panoxyl cream from boots


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Panoxyl bodywash and cream and sunbeds.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I use old age


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks for ideas ave tried nearly everything though! accutane is near enough all that is left, dont want to go down that route tho if i can help it..

no ale/no tan.. not good in the summer but i suppose i cant have it all


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

High dose vit e and evening primrose oil helps alot mate!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

C.Hill said:


> High dose vit e and evening primrose oil helps alot mate!


what does evening primrose do you use mate?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Standard tesco ones mate.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

C.Hill said:


> Standard tesco ones mate.


 what dose sorry mate haha


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

God bless augmentin for me


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

i've had awful bacne in the past and im natty lol

mixture of regular sun beds and antibiotics [oxytetracycline high dose] has cleared it up. If those dont work ask your doc about accutane treatment.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

SK-XO said:


> God bless augmentin for me


 whats that mate?



Críostóir said:


> i've had awful bacne in the past and im natty lol
> 
> mixture of regular sun beds and antibiotics [oxytetracycline high dose] has cleared it up. If those dont work ask your doc about accutane treatment.


 what dose whre you on bud? im on 1000mg now a day


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

same dose mate did the trick eventually


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> High dose vit e and evening primrose oil helps alot mate!


Primrose worked like a charm for me also


----------



## Valknut (Jun 21, 2011)

I used zinc piccolonate double dose until it cleared then a maintenance dose of one a day bought from Holland & Barrett it's great at cleaning up any other androgens swimming around the body so good for preventing bitch tits and falling hair.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Philly_1 said:


> Primrose worked like a charm for me also


what dose prim was you using mate>


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

3 x1g ev primrose oil (morning, afternoon,ev). Skins never looked better since i started dosing this way at end of last year. Didn't have bad acne or anything, but would get a random spot on chin or nose, not any more, plus just look more radiant


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok dude listen up. If you have acne bad, and i mean bad, like i had it (shoulders and back) then the only thing you can use that WILL sort it is Tretinoin Retin A Gel. 0.1% is the strongest version. This cream literally peels your skin off slowly, acne/scars included. It is the topical (gel) version of Accutane (oral) but without the nasty sides. The cream is very fierce and a pea sized amount should be used for each shoulder, the same for chest. Always wash your hands after using, and dont scratch your balls.  Take it from me mate, ive lived the acne nightmare. Panoxyl etc are ok if your talking mild acne, once it goes past that, forget them, waste of cash. Tretinoin retin A can be sourced online reasonably easy.  hope this helps.


----------

